# Stocking up-how many white tees to buy?



## Philnwife (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm about to do my initial purchase of t shirts for my dtg. How many shirts of what sizes is a good amount to have in stock?


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We keep cheap white,ash,navy, black around
1000 white
Cupple hundred in color.
Fer emergencies. White we buy when on sale.

We order in by job.

Whole thing depends on your biz model and what you are planning to produce. Runs or one off customs? High quality for a line, or cheap for price point?

Plan wisely, dead inventory is costly and takes space.


----------



## Philnwife (Oct 7, 2011)

That's exactly why I asked. The Beefy T's were on sale, and although we don't even have our printer yet, I thought I'd get some and save some $. Thanks!


----------



## trustins (Jul 13, 2012)

Definitely buy whats on sale whenever you can....that's what we try to do most of the time....we check with our buyer frequently to see what he puts on sale...

Then test/track your market with your current inventory to find out what is selling and how fast they sell......I think in the beginning that's the best small startup can do unless you have a lot of startup cash (which we don't).

I agree with beanie357 comment "Plan wisely, dead inventory is costly and takes space."

Tami


----------



## Philnwife (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm planning on testing the waters doing 1-2 doz runs.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We don't keep many mens t's in stock, maybe 12 of each size from Medium to 2xl but we do keep a lot of womens shirts in stock, those move faster. But on the other hand we do order several times a week and several vendors are close enough for local pickup so it isn't worth it to keep a lot of inventory for us.


----------



## Philnwife (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd have to pay shipping.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

sanmar and tsc offer free shipping at around $200.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Felix,

What is your business model? Are people coming into your store and ordering 1 shirt at a time or are people placing custom orders?

Everyone I know that stocked up when they first started regretted it and has totes of shirts they will never use. It's nearly impossible to guess the right colors, sizes, and styles that your customer will want. Even if you guess close you will find yourself ordering a couple extra of 1 size or another to fill the order.

Most major suppliers can get you shirts in 1 to 2 business days so you only need to order as your customers order from you.


----------



## Philnwife (Oct 7, 2011)

I'll be selling t shirts to my sign customers, but mainly to my vehicle graphics clients. Those are the guys who always want T shirts, and I'm certain they'll mostly be last minute jobs. (Why I want to have shirts at hand) Thanks!


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

Binki.... Where are you located? Just curious. 

My respond is about the same as Binki. We keep maybe a dozen regular white shirts in stock. Otherwise we use all the extras to print promo shirts to give away.


----------



## schoonover77 (Jul 4, 2010)

I keep almost no shirts in stock. Keeping a couple grand worth of shirts in inventory is tying up capital that could be put to better uses. I have 3 shirt wholesalers that will deliver to me next day. Generally, I order shirts 3 times a week. After you build up clientele, you will probably be too busy to take care of last minute customers anyway.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

schoonover77 said:


> I keep almost no shirts in stock. Keeping a couple grand worth of shirts in inventory is tying up capital that could be put to better uses. I have 3 shirt wholesalers that will deliver to me next day. Generally, I order shirts 3 times a week. After you build up clientele, you will probably be too busy to take care of last minute customers anyway.


You have to be kidding!.....Even though I can get next day delivery I have large inventory I have built up buying sale and closeout items.....And as far as last minute customers.....I love them because the sky is the limit as far as prices.....

With money in the bank getting almost zero interest, my inventory gives me a far better return....But I am curious where you think it is better to put your capital....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We are in Southern California so lots of options for us. 

We also keep a large inventory of womens shirts, mostly District Threads when they are on closeout


----------



## schoonover77 (Jul 4, 2010)

royster13 said:


> You have to be kidding!.....Even though I can get next day delivery I have large inventory I have built up buying sale and closeout items.....And as far as last minute customers.....I love them because the sky is the limit as far as prices.....
> 
> With money in the bank getting almost zero interest, my inventory gives me a far better return....But I am curious where you think it is better to put your capital....


Maintaining minimal inventory and hoarding cash was something instilled in me by all of my business professors in college. I print mainly on Gildan 2000 and they are on sale somewhere everyday. I have a feeling that many people that have a lot of shirts in inventory probably are also making lease payments on equipment, car payments, etc. So, the issue is not the interest that you would be getting off of your checking account, but the interest you are paying on your business, car, or home, because you are using your capital to invest in inventory that you don't have to have instead of paying down other debt. I have done a lot of reading on Lean Manufacturing and find that the principles apply well to our industry. I may be completely nuts, but it has worked well for me for 14 years, and I don't have to sweat over how many orders I get tommorrow because I'm debt free.


----------



## gb3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm with Schoonover, most vendors will deliver next day as long as you order before 5, free shipping on orders over 200 dollars no need to stock pile a bunch of inventory taking up space, and your time catagorizing, and Bins to hold them in to prevent color fading


----------



## cruncan (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a question regarding this. I'm about to launch my business soon and am wondering how many shirts to order. Every shirt I offer will only come in one color. Say I have 3 different shirts and each is a different color.. Would it be better to stock up on those shirts or keep around 20 of each around and order again when I get low on that size or color. I know wholesalers offer shirts at discounts the more one buys. If I buy 20 at a time twice a week at $5.00 each. When I eventually buy 200 shirts the total cost will be $1000. If I buy 200 shirts at one time and the discount price is $3.00 my total cost is $600. Is this the way this works? Please enlighten me. Thanks


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

In my experience, the wholesaler will ask what your needs will be. From what I understand - and I have never been convicted of being the most intelligent person - Then they will offer pricing on your anticipated demand. At Staton Wholesale, you must maintain a $100 order average every 6 months or they will add a fee to your orders. The only reason I mention this is because when we setup with TSC, they are giving us case pricing on all of our orders versus making us pay more if we order less than a case of each item/size. If you are planning on paying $5 for a "normal" 100 percent cotton shirt - that would be almost retail!! It is against the rules to discuss pricing here on the forum, but once you get a little experienced, you will realize the route to take.


----------



## cruncan (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Stan. I received my business license and EIN today. Now I can call Around and actually get some quotes. I also am going with a lean inventory system since it will work best for my business and current situation.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

White tees will not be the most popular color depending on the design & it's colors. Most will want colors, especially dark.


----------



## bxxm (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi

How can I find close Outs?

Is this really a close out 
District Threads - Wholesale District Threads Clothing | Shirts | Hats | T-Shirts

If I order a lot the price will be reduce right?

Please let me know

Thanks for your time
Brian


----------



## swagocustom (Aug 8, 2012)

When I first came to work in this business we used to order from the mill direct. We thought we were saving money by buying at the lowest price possible. Guess what? We were losing money. It is more cost efficient to buy on an "as needed basis". Your money is not tied up for more than a few days. There are so many suppliers who can ship to you within a day or two that it doesn't matter. The only stock I keep is white and black 5280. That level is 1 case per size and is only replaced when I have an order that is over 36 pieces. That being said keep in mind I am a 2 auto shop, so my needs are a little different.


----------

